# 255/35-19 Correct tyre pressure?



## jobe (Mar 18, 2007)

can anyone assist me with correct front/back tyre pressure for 255/35-19 Michelin PS2 RO1? 
my TTS Coupe door sticker has just 17 and 18" values.

thanks


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I normally have my fronts about 32 and rear about 28 psi


----------



## jobe (Mar 18, 2007)

powerplay said:


> I normally have my fronts about 32 and rear about 28 psi


thanks, too soft if rears 26psi ?


----------



## bluetone (Aug 25, 2008)

26 psi in the back sounds a bit soft to me...


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

19" on the sticker says 32/28 psi F/R.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

32 PSI front
30 PSI back

Is what i tend to stick to 

But yes, 26 is pushing it, bit soft i think

Paul


----------



## jadatis (Sep 8, 2009)

You can calculate it with spreadsheet I made , in wich I use the same formula as the European car-an tyre- manufacturers use to make those stikkers you have on your car.
If there are normal-use advices on your stikker too, you can even calculate those, otherwise you only get for maximal use.
http://cid-a526e0eee092e6dc.skydrive.li ... e-pressure
In this map the spreadsheet and examples.
If it is to difficult for you, give me the needed data on the first apearing sheet and I will do it for you here as an example.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

bluetone said:


> 26 psi in the back sounds a bit soft to me...


I think my door sticker shows 32 for the front and 26 for the rear, which is what I use for my 19s. I have quattro if that maybe affects the rear pressure.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the 19 inch R$4s with Continental tyres (255/35/19). The sticker on the door pillar shows I should be using 35 front 29 rear, which is exactly what they were when I checked them.


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> bluetone said:
> 
> 
> > 26 psi in the back sounds a bit soft to me...
> ...


this is what my tts says also,one person no luggage,think its 33F 30R with 4 persons or luggage,i think i tried the rears at 30 for a while because i thought 26 was to low,ended up scrubbing the inner edge of the tyre off,went back to 26 its been fine since


----------



## bluetone (Aug 25, 2008)

The other day, I finally got my 255/35- 19 wheels fitted.

After a while of driving, I noticed that the wheel appears to go into the chassi/body from time to time, when going over bumps at some speeds.
What I am trying to say is that I think these wheels are to big for the car.

Has anybody else experienced this?

Mattias


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jobe said:


> can anyone assist me with correct front/back tyre pressure for 255/35-19 Michelin PS2 RO1?
> my TTS Coupe door sticker has just 17 and 18" values.
> 
> thanks


Means you didnt order 19s with the car.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

bluetone said:


> Has anybody else experienced this?


Can't say I have, are they Audi wheels? I'd be looking at the offset as the actual diameter will be correct, so if they are grounding the bodywork it sounds like they are too far in or out.


----------



## bluetone (Aug 25, 2008)

wja96 said:


> bluetone said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody else experienced this?
> ...


Hi, they are ET 42, A5/S5 rims that I have seen that other users on the forum are using.
But they are not OEM, they are replica rims...

Mattias


----------



## jobe (Mar 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> jobe said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone assist me with correct front/back tyre pressure for 255/35-19 Michelin PS2 RO1?
> ...


no, but i bought orig Audi 5star double spokes, used, from a TTS owner.


----------



## ARC_TTS (Aug 4, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but stumbled on it while looking for info on tyre pressures. I too had an issue where I could hear a rubbing of the tyre on the wheel arch when going over bumps etc. Turned out part of the felt trim inside the arch had become dislodged and mis-shapen (possibly some ice getting behind it) and was sticking out....it was this that was occaisonally rubbing on the tyre. It was more noticeable when new tyres were fitted as of course the extra rubber made the tyre closer to the arch. Managed to glue the felt back in place and it stopped. I have 19" rims on my TTS, ordered with the car, and I too have info for 17" and 18" tyre pressures on the door pillar. Not very helpful


----------

